# Mclouis tandy 670g..which motor



## alan277 (Jan 12, 2013)

We are wanting to buy our first motorhome & like the look of the mclouis tandy 670g as it ticks all our needs. We are viewing 2 this weekend and would like to know what is the best motor to go for, the Fiat 2.3l MTJ or the 2.8 JTD? obviously the bigger engine means more power, but that usually means more fuel consumption.
We are totally new to the motorhome world so any advise would be very welcome as we are worried about making a very expensive mistake.
Many thanks, Alan. :roll:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

The engines you mention are not directly comparable the 2.8 is the last of the "old" engines in the "old" shape cab and the "2.3" is one of the "new" (Euro 4, I think) range of engines in the new shape cab.

I would think that anything with the 2.3 engine would be newer (and likely more expensive) than any with the 2.8.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

We used to have the FIAT 2.8 turbo in a Benimar Aereo that returned about 25 mpg.


----------



## alan277 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks Stanner, the ones we are viewing this weekend are a 06 model & a 08 model, so that explains the difference. What mpg would you expect off the 2.3 motor?


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I woul;d expect both to be very similar in power output and fuel consumption. Personally I would go for the later model but that does not take into account hab condition etc.

JohnW


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

alan277 said:


> Thanks Stanner, the ones we are viewing this weekend are a 06 model & a 08 model, so that explains the difference. What mpg would you expect off the 2.3 motor?


How heavy is your right foot.

I can't really advise, as my 2007 366G which has a similar layout (all in one toilet/shower room and so a slightly bigger lounge area with double side seat instead of a single) is on a Renault 3 litre chassis and that, driven sensibly - cruising at 60(ish) - gives around 25 mpg.


----------

